# Hitchcocks Laid Back Bikes... laden zu ?



## Kettenfresser (14. Mai 2012)

Liebe Freunde , 
ich habe vor 6 Wochen Laufräder zu dem Laden geschickt. Seit 4 Wochen geht aber nur noch der AB an ! Leider liegt Frankfurt nicht um die Ecke ( Köln ) . Wenn einer in der nähe ist könnte er/sie mal nachschauen was da los ist ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Mai 2012)

Hier noch der Link zum Laden http://www.hitchcocks.eu/news.html

Adresse : 
Hitchcocks Laid Back Bikes Röderbergweg 21
60314 Frankfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinhoehl (24. Mai 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde ,
> ich habe vor 6 Wochen Laufräder zu dem Laden geschickt. Seit 4 Wochen geht aber nur noch der AB an ! Leider liegt Frankfurt nicht um die Ecke ( Köln ) . Wenn einer in der nähe ist könnte er/sie mal nachschauen was da los ist ?



I have orderd parts  from denmark about 4 monts ago. I did not receive any parts and went to the shop in frankfurt. The shop is closed! I have turned the matter over to the courts and police! Good luck!


----------



## wusel_ffm (25. Mai 2012)

Da um die Ecke ist der Globetrotter und ich komm da morgen eventuell hin also kann ich auch mal um die Ecke kucken was mit dem Laden ist.

Also bis moin wenn alles klappt.

Grüsse 

Chris


----------



## corsaro (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Ich habe vor 3 Monaten Teile für CHF 400 bestellt und bezahlt und nie erhalten.
Gestern besuchten zwei Kollegen von mir den Laden:

Es scheint so als sei die Firma Konkurs!
Auf dem Briefkasten steht:

*Unbekannt verzogen!*
*Post für Hitchcocks, Zabel und Olechno bitte zurück an den Absender!*

An der Tür zum Laden sind diverse Nachrichten von anderen Kunden angeheftet die ebenfals auf ihre Ware warten.......

Ich werde nun auch Anzeige erstatten.

Viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Stefan


----------



## Pimper (11. September 2012)

Na dann kann ich ja lange auf eine Antwort zu meiner Anfrage zum Mustard Eleven warten... 

Wenn jemand einen vergleichbaren Shop kennt, wäre ich für Info dankbar...


----------

